# 2 or 3 seater settee chairs or sofa bed



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Having been previously let down with a purchase of the above, i am in desperate need of any 2 3 seater settee,chairs or sofa bed.
I live in Archangelos area Stegna.


Kind Regards


----------



## Shelley_A (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Ruby

you can try facebook page - rhodes for sale/wanted im sure someone is selling a sofa bed. Also another good site is living in rhodes they also have a for a sale forum and general information on living in rhodes. 

Hope this helps


----------

